# I'm still bragging on these two.



## Son (Jan 21, 2012)

Both Southwest Georgia bucks


----------



## Duff (Jan 21, 2012)

Well heck yea! I would be too!


----------



## BRADL (Jan 21, 2012)

You had a dream season.CONGRATS


----------



## Hoss (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah,  lots to brag on there.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Ranger350 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pics and nice bucks!!!...FYI, in the future, if your going to eat your kill, hang'm by their back legs!  Helps drain the blood away from great the tasting steaks!!


----------



## littlejon (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW, very nice!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 23, 2012)

for sure you have bragging rights congrats


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 24, 2012)

i hear yea buckslayer


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2012)

That's the taxidermist hang, works for me. And they have bled out good, and don't get to hang there long before being quartered and going in ice. Cool the meat down with cool water first. Keeps blood from settling into the head and neck area, making capes much easier to clean for mounting. Even at that, i recommend people hang em, and clean em however is the most comfortable for them. Been deer hunting and hanging for over 61 years, started at the age of 9 in the Florida Everglades.

Another good'un.

SW Ga buc, 250 pounds, perfect ten point rack with another antler (broken off) coming off a seperate pedical above the right eye.  250 yard shot.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 24, 2012)

3 more great pics, Son. I always enjoy your pictures, especially the older ones.


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks ya'll

Here's a picture of the mount of my first deer. Taken in Collier County Fl, the Big Cypress country of the Florida Everglades. The mount is still on my wall and still in great shape. 

November 22, 1959. Also killed an 8 that same day, but they didn't recover it til the next day, i had to be in school. Never did get those antlers though. Deer were real scarce back then.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 24, 2012)

I would brag to.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are two fine bucks. Congrats!!


----------



## Lonewolf40 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good un's! Brag on!


----------



## old iron (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2012)

*A few more*

SW Ga bucks


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 29, 2012)

"Son",the venison maker! You sure have some nice pictures of your deer kills. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## jf950y (Jan 29, 2012)

All to be very proud of.


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 31, 2012)

*Heck Yea !!!*

Dang NICE DEER !!!


----------



## Romo (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice


----------



## mrowland96 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would brag about those until the day I died!!!!  Great Bucks Sir!!!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice south Georgia deer!


----------



## wray912 (Feb 3, 2012)

good lookin bucks


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweeeeettt...You are a big buck killer!!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Feb 4, 2012)

Great bucks!  Were those killed in front of dogs?


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

It doesn't get much better than that.  Two mature bucks in one season is a great accomplishment.  Congrats.


----------

